# Were can i get Morio worms from???



## Danny2013 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi, I am just wondering if anyone noes were i can buy morio worms from online? I have been looking all over and cannot find any! 

If anyone noes somebody that breeds them please let me know. Would be much appreciated 

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Owner of 2 Beardies


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Danny2013 said:


> Hi, I am just wondering if anyone noes were i can buy morio worms from online? I have been looking all over and cannot find any!
> 
> If anyone noes somebody that breeds them please let me know. Would be much appreciated
> 
> ...



Livefood Regular STANDARD MEALWORMS 1.5KG Live Food | eBay


----------



## Danny2013 (Jul 4, 2013)

R1Dan said:


> Livefood Regular STANDARD MEALWORMS 1.5KG Live Food | eBay



These are mealworms? I need morio worms sorry.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Danny2013 said:


> These are mealworms? I need morio worms sorry.


Pretty much same thing, but heres another link Morio Worms (super worms) LOOK!!! | eBay


----------



## Danny2013 (Jul 4, 2013)

R1Dan said:


> Pretty much same thing, but heres another link Morio Worms (super worms) LOOK!!! | eBay


Thats em! Thankyou very much


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

I think they are the same thing.... I bred from morio worms recently and as soon as they got to the size of adult mealworms they started chaging into beetles!


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Morio worms are different. I think the confusion is with ginat meal worms, they're just meal worms. 
I didn't know that until I had two colonys set up and breeding :bash:


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

I've been buying morio's from pets at home.

Stu


----------



## Danny2013 (Jul 4, 2013)

I found some in the end! Ordered three tubs from Livefoods direct. Really cheap aswell and they look very healthy 

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Danny2013 said:


> I found some in the end! Ordered three tubs from Livefoods direct. Really cheap aswell and they look very healthy
> 
> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Brill.: victory:


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Danny2013 said:


> I found some in the end! Ordered three tubs from Livefoods direct. Really cheap aswell and they look very healthy
> 
> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


According to their own website they are not selling morios at the moment. I reckon you probably have oversized normal mealworms not morios.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

they are not the same. size difference and morios contain a lot more fat


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Have you ever seen a nutritional analysis of these hormone fed, overgrown mealworms then to be able to compare them ?


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Dragon Farm said:


> Have you ever seen a nutritional analysis of these hormone fed, overgrown mealworms then to be able to compare them ?


Morios are a fair size bigger than giant meal worms


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

I am also quite a lot bigger than a hormone fed oversized tenebrio mealworm.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Dragon Farm said:


> I am also quite a lot bigger than a hormone fed oversized tenebrio mealworm.


And the meal worm contains more fat than you?


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

No, almost certainly the other way around.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Well that was productive.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

No not really.

I just couldn't see the point in you quoting me at 6.14am regarding the nutritional analysis, because your comments were not relevant to those comments. Just because x worm is larger or smaller is really doesn't say anything about its nutritional properties.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Dragon Farm said:


> No not really.
> 
> I just couldn't see the point in you quoting me at 6.14am regarding the nutritional analysis, because your comments were not relevant to those comments. Just because x worm is larger or smaller is really doesn't say anything about its nutritional properties.


lol does the time have to do with anything? Please do answer that one.
Feel free to educate us if you know the nutritional properties.

Baring in mind I already know the answer


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

I was just refering to the time to make it clear which comment I was refering too. No I do not not know the nutritional properties of these overgrown 'giant', hormone fed mealworms. But does anybody ?

But still plenty of internet 'experts' want to tell you they know. That was the original point I was making. Even if morios contain more fat, what is the optimal quantity of fat in a reptiles diet ? I don't know. But plenty of 'experts' out there want to tell you morios contain too much. 

We all need to be careful to seperate the repeated 'knowledge' of internet experts and actual real bona fide testing of such claims. 

All I know is that the most impressive breeder of lizards I have ever known bred a wide range of lizard species, by the thousand, and fed them pretty much just morio worms for many years. I take that more seriously that the repeated 'knowledge' of somebody who has a few lizard pets, and simply repeats what others are saying.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

lol you're quite humorous.
The information is out there, it's really not that hard to find.
I'm confused as to why you commented Tremerz when he does the same as your impressive breeder friend tbh (feeding morios). Just because someone isn't an 'impressive breeder' it doesn't mean they can't know their stuff.
Bye now


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

My comments were by no means aimed at Tremerz specifically. You can read the same comments that morios should be used sparingly repeated here several times a week. Others read these comments and continue to repeat the 'facts' and so it goes on. 

I am not playing the expert. far from it. In reality we know so little about the nutritional requirements of reptiles. Ask a hundred people here how often you ought to use vit/min supplements, and you will get a hundred different answers

This breeder bred Phelsuma sp., Basiliscus sp.(two species) Australian water dragons, Eyed lizards, Bearded dragons, and a lot more species. How many people in the Uk breed Australian Water dragons ? Well in a four year period he bred around 8,000 of them, and the adults diet was composed of 95% or more of just morios. I think that is interesting. 

I would be interested to know if anybody can tell me the nutritional properties of hormone fed normal mealworms (i'm told the answer it out there) ?


----------



## Danny2013 (Jul 4, 2013)

Dragon Farm said:


> According to their own website they are not selling morios at the moment. I reckon you probably have oversized normal mealworms not morios.


No they are deffo not mealworms, They are now out of stock on there site so its not showing them. I rang them up to double check and they are morios.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

I am surprized. Coincidentally I got an e-mail overnight from a friend who works for a different, but very large livefood company. He said they are starting to produce them again also. When the house cricket virus hit in 2000, it took years before they started to be sold again in good numbers.


----------

